# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ndihme ne Matematik---

## agonny

pom vyn me gjet rrezen ose diamterin dmth formula per me i gjet kto nese dihet ajo pjesa me te verdhe nese ka ktu naj njohs i mir i matematikes 
nese e kam postu nvend tgabushem barteni aty ku duhet

FLM

----------


## xfiles

dihet siperfaqja e pjeses ne te verdhe?

----------


## agonny

Mu pom intereson me dit a ekziston mundsia me dite nese po qysh osht formula?!
e kam fjalen per diametrin e rethit.

----------


## Erjola-Ajsbergu

> Mu pom intereson me dit a ekziston mundsia me dite nese po qysh osht formula?!
> e kam fjalen per diametrin e rethit.


aggony shprehu me mire se spo te kuptojm....
te gjithe rrethit e do siperfaqen apo cfare

----------


## davidd

ore bybybybyraser kjo eshte gjeometri me sa me kujtohet mua

----------


## agonny

> dihet siperfaqja e pjeses ne te verdhe?


po...?



Dmth aty e kemi vetem ket pjesen trethekuar me te kuqe vetem ket e dim , e pytja osht nese ekziston mundsia qe vetem nga ajo pjese ta nxerrim rrethin ne teresi duke i ditur rrezen e tij?!
nese po si eshte formula?

----------


## agonny

> ore bybybybyraser kjo eshte gjeometri me sa me kujtohet mua


a po a  :Lulja3: 


P.S a osht tasht e qarte apo ende vyn sqarime shtes!?

----------


## elza

> pom vyn me gjet rrezen ose diamterin dmth formula per me i gjet kto nese dihet ajo pjesa me te verdhe nese ka ktu naj njohs i mir i matematikes 
> nese e kam postu nvend tgabushem barteni aty ku duhet
> 
> FLM


Ekuacioni i rrethit 

Në qoftë se ju i kurdisën një rreze rreth të cilit ka r gjatësi në një sistem kordinativ përqëndruara në pika (x0, y0), ne mund të krijojë një ekuacion i cili është i kënaqur nga koordinatsættene (x, y) për pikë shtrirë në periferi: 
(x - x0) ² + (y - y0) ² = r²

----------


## agonny

> Ekuacioni i rrethit 
> 
> Në qoftë se ju i kurdisën një rreze rreth të cilit ka r gjatësi në një sistem kordinativ përqëndruara në pika (x0, y0), ne mund të krijojë një ekuacion i cili është i kënaqur nga koordinatsættene (x, y) për pikë shtrirë në periferi: 
> (x - x0) ² + (y - y0) ² = r²





+++ DMTH E dim lartesin e asaj pingules qe bjen ne mesin e Drejtzez po ashtu dhe gjatsin e drejtzez :shiko: te figura ne Postimin # 1
spo di si me jav spjegu ndryshe ::::::::: 
Shiko edhe postimin tim #6 , pjesen e rethekuar me te kuqe
,vetem ate mbaje para syve dmth vetem at pjese e dim.
kuptohet qe ajo osht vetem nje pjese e nje X rrethi , mu pom vyn me dit rrezen e qatij X Rrethi

----------


## xfiles

keshtu ne pamje te pare me duket se mungon nje e panjohur,
por do pare me kujdes.

problemi eshte se nuk jam i mire me integralet.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Ideja ime: shqyrtojmë gjysëmrrethin sipërfaqen e të cilit po e quajmë A. Ky gjysëmrreth përbëhet nga dy sipërfaqe A1 dhe A2, prej të cilave A1 është e njohur. Ndërtojmë relacionin si në figurë.

Unë ngeca te sipërfaqja e A2. Di që ka disa formula për gjetjen e kordës së rrethit. Mund të hynte në punë. Kush është më i freskët se mua në matematikë, ti shkruajë :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> +++ DMTH E dim lartesin e asaj pingules qe bjen ne mesin e Drejtzez po ashtu dhe gjatsin e drejtzez :shiko: te figura ne Postimin # 1
> spo di si me jav spjegu ndryshe ::::::::: 
> Shiko edhe postimin tim #6 , pjesen e rethekuar me te kuqe
> ,vetem ate mbaje para syve dmth vetem at pjese e dim.
> kuptohet qe ajo osht vetem nje pjese e nje X rrethi , mu pom vyn me dit rrezen e qatij X Rrethi


Po raporti i asaj rrezes në krahasim me rrezen e rrethit të madh dihet?

----------


## agonny

> Po raporti i asaj rrezes në krahasim me rrezen e rrethit të madh dihet?


jo nuk dihet,

EDHE une nuk e di nese ekziston kjo formule ... prandaj e shtrova ket pytje,,

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Msillni ndonjë formulë për kordëëëënnn. Se atë që ti quan drejtëz, që në fakt, është segment , është kordë e rrethit. Ajo është tangente me rrethin në atë pikën ku maja e shigjetës që ke treguar ti në figurën në postimin e parë e prek.

Ti e ke vetëm me të panjohura apo dihet sa është korda, i mean ndonjë shifër?

----------


## Edmond.S

> Msillni ndonjë formulë për kordëëëënnn. Se atë që ti quan drejtëz, që në fakt, është segment , është kordë e rrethit. Ajo është tangente me rrethin në atë pikën ku maja e shigjetës që ke treguar ti në figurën në postimin e parë e prek.
> 
> Ti e ke vetëm me të panjohura apo dihet sa është korda, i mean ndonjë shifër?


Ashtu sic e paraqiti ti eshte shume ne rregull,gjithsesi mungon dicka ne pershkrimin e detyres.Nese jane vetem keto te dhena,me siguri vetem me integrale e zgjidh kete!

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ooooo

meqe dikur geometria ka qene hobi im  :ngerdheshje: 

http://images.google.gr/imgres?imgur...a%3DX%26um%3D1

ke kjo adrese ke zgjidhjen dmth nqse je mire ne gjeometri, 
me pak fjale nderton nje rreth qe te kete korde te perbashket  me kete fig tende dhe pastaj perdor gjeometri trekendshash.

Mbaj mend qe ka edhe ekuacion korde vetem se manualin e matematikes per momentin nuk  e kam,
Javen tjeter kthehem keshtu qe  nqse nuk e ke zgjidh, e rishofim

----------


## virtual_boy

AEB trekendesh kenddrejte
DE= r  AE=r DB=a AB=b
r2=b2+(r-a)2=
r2-(r-a)2=b2=
r2-r2+2*a*r-a2=b2=
2*a*r=b2+a2=>
r=b2+a2/2  
b dh a e kemi te dhene keshtu gjejme rrezen

----------


## chino

Ide e bukur, formula e pitagores dhe formula e binomit. 
Por a jane vertete te dhena madhesite "a" dhe "b"? Sepse kete nuk e kuptova nga hapesi i temes..

----------


## xfiles

problemi eshte se nuk jane te dhena.

----------


## agonny

edhe ni her per fund ?! kush osht matematicient i fort e kupton spo di qysh me ja sqaru ndryshe  :rrotullo syte:  ....

----------

